# Key Post: Italy



## sueellen (18 Apr 2004)

My friend has decided she'd like to visit Northern Italy early this summer.  I am open to the idea but am seriously lacking in knowledge about the area.
Can anyone suggest an interesting and varied itinerary for two thirtysomething females more into culture and beauty than partying and sunbathing?
Any suggestions for routes, hidden treasures, money saving tips, ets would be very grateful.


----------



## sueellen (20 Apr 2004)

*..*

For the sort of holiday you seek, you might be better off travelling independently rather than relying on package deals which can be hit-and-miss.  Aer Lingus now fly direct to Venice as well as Milan.

The most obvious place to avoid would be the more widely known parts of the Riviera which can be as bad as Santa Ponsa.

For culture, you could consider the Opera in the Arena in Verona.  www.arena.it/  or La Scala in Milan.  Venice is also very beautiful and well worth a visit.

For accommodation, you could try www.venere.com/  be aware however, that accommodation in Venice, in particular, can be quite expensive, particularly during the Summer.  Within most of the cities, however, accommodation prices fall (significantly) during July and August as temperatures soar and the natives head for the hills/beaches.  Conversely, the cost of country and seaside accommodation is at its peak during these months. 

Travel is also very easy between the main cities.  The trains are very cheap, frequent and efficient.


----------



## macnas (21 Apr 2004)

*italy*

It must be Venice or Florence or Rome?


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*acasajohn
staying in bologna*

going to bologna in early August. Looking for accomodation for 2 adults and 2 children. Could any AAM readers suggest an apartment or bnb in or near the centre.

js 

*tubby
staying in bologna*

check out www.venere.com/

*Ludraman
Registered User
Re: staying in bologna*

Hi,

August is holiday time in Italy. Everyone shuts down and heads for the sea. Bologna is not near the sea and almost unbearable to function there at that time of year.

How long are you intending to spend in Bologna? At that time of year I would recommend (with kids) 1 night only.

I'm really sorry that I can't recommend anywhere to stay, even though I know the town, but try this link.



*bamboo
Starhotel*

I recently stayed in the Starhotel right beside the train station. I booked it on venere.com. The hotel was first class, but I found Bologna a bit dangerous (particularly around the train station) by comparison with say Rome, Florence, Venice, etc. Contrary to the guides, i'd didn't find its culinary offerings anything better than any of the other cities. 

i'd say one night there (to see it) is enough. If going again, I'd get one of the frequent trains to Florence which is only an hour away. The airport shuttle bus to the city centre (price €4.50 per person) stops outside the train station.  

*Rex222
Registered User
lake Como, Italy*

has anybody been to Lake Como in Italy? Any recommendations where to stay, what to do etc appreciated.
Thinking of getting an apartment, hotels there seem to be on the expensive side. 

*macnas
como*

[broken link removed] 

*icantbelieveitstaken
Registered User
Re: lake Como, Italy*

Hi Rex222

Just saw your posting - might be a bit late in the day for a reply but one of the most beautiful places I have been to is Bellagio on Lake Como. I stayed in very reasonable accomodation price wise - it was basic but clean and bright. Unfortunately I cannot remember the name but I found it in the Lonely Planet and booked the room the day I arrived in Bellagio. 
One thing about Bellagio though - it is full of couples so depending on your circumstances this may be fine or then again it may not.
If you do travel to Bellagio do try and go by the scenic route from the town of Como (if you are driving) - you can always leave by ferry and motorway for a quicker exit!

*may
florence*

anyone recommend a nice central place to stay in florence for 2 nights in oct? 

*Bamboo
Florence*
 the hotel plaza lucchesi is a four star hotel overlooking the river arno - located near the Santa Croce within walking distance of all the main attractions. 

Pricey but worth it - and you'll probably get a good deal in October.

www.plazalucchesi.it/


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Kathy
Honeymoon in Italy*

Hello,
the other half finally popped the question and we have set the date for July next year. We are looking at honeymoons now. There is the option of doing the Carribean / Maldives thing, but I would like a leisurely break in Italy I think. Perhaps Rome / Florence / Venice or maybe Sicily? Anybody any experiences they'd like to share?
Thanks 

*Clubman
Honeymoon in Italy*

Would thoroughly recommend Sicily or Sardinia or southern Italy more generally (the latter particularly if you intend to do a fly/drive - e.g. Adriatic coast, Puglia etc.) if you like nice beaches, dramatic scenery, historical/archaeological sites, good food/nice wine (at affordable prices!), a generally laid back pace of life combined with the chaotic hustle & bustle of the larger towns and cities as is the norm all over Italy, friendly locals (notwithstanding the Cosa Nostra etc. myths and, generally these days hidden, realities). Learn a few words, or better still sentences, if Italian before you go if possible. As ever, speaking a little of the vernacular often adds to the enjoyment of your trip or at least keeps the locals amused. La Corte in the Powerscourt Centre, D2 is running language and food courses at the moment as far as I know which sounds like the business and better craic than listening to a boring old Linguaphone tape!  Read some of the general and travel books recommened by the Rough Guide to get some orientation.

There was a topic about Sicily here a while back but I can't seem to find it now. This one deals briefly with Sardinia.



*Diamond
Honeymoon in Italy*

Italy is a fabulous place to visit - we went last year & stayed 3 nights in Rome - took train down to Sorrento (beautiful journey via Naples) stayed for 1 week during which took board to Capri - beach at Amalfi fabulous - then back up to Rome for last night. Wine, food et al fabulous.

Only caution it will be very hot in July - all the locals leave the cities & head to their beach homes. Other than that enjoy.

Ciao 

*endowed
Re: Honeymoon in Italy*

For me, Tuscany was one of the nicest places I've ever visited. For a few pointers, check out 

Definitely "mucho hotto" in the summer though. 

*Ella
Honeymoon in Italy*

Congratulations.

Just a few thoughts, honeymooned in Austria and it was fabulous. Took a day trip to Venice which was also very enjoyable. 

Only telling you this in case heat is an issue for you. The weather for us was like a good summer here.

Able to do things like visit Salzburg and attend a Mozart recital, see Krimml waterfalls (highest in Europe I think), go to Vienna, take cable cars, travel on a spectacular train ride through mountains to Zell am Zee which was unforgettable (have promised myself a trip back someday), walk on a glacier and lots more.....

We took a big trip every other day and just lazed around on the others, worked really well. 

Hope your honeymoon is great and gives you memories to cherish for the rest of your life. You've probably guessed I loved mine - just as well because I did not enjoy my wedding day at all, too much pressure.

As I said just wanted to give an alternative if Italy in July is too hot (ours was also July).

Regards, Ella.

*Spacer*

As Diamond has said, the locals will clear out of the cities in July and August to escape the heat. During these months therfore, the price of city accommodation falls quite sharply so if you can stick the heat for a couple of days, it's a good time to visit. 

Conversely, the cost of accommodation in the mountain and sea resorts is at its peak in these months but worth the extra if you want a relaxing break. 

Personally, I'd recommend the Tuscan countryside. While self-catering villas here are a popular option, they can work out quite expensive if there are only two travelling. The standard can also be hit-or-miss. They rarely have air-conditioning for example. 

My preferred option is to stay in countryside hotels that have swimming pools, air-con, etc. The ones that are close to towns but not remote offer the best of both worlds - peacful when you want it with the option of a choice of restaurants, etc when you feel like it. The Magic Of Italy brochure contains some great ideas and locations. However, if you're travelling independently, there's a load of them to be found on www.venere.com/ which I've used on numerous occasions.

Aer Lingus fly directly to Bologna from where it's easy to get a train to either Florence or Siena. From there you'd need to hire a car. Try www.autoeurope.com It's a very user friendly site.

Sorrento has been mentioned also and while it's very beautiful spot, I found it over commercialised and not very typically Italian. To be frank, it's a bit of a Sunshine Home to aging English tourists. I saw Cliff Richard when I was there and he fit right in - it's a Cliff Richard kind of place. 

Bottom line though is that it doesn't really matter where you go in Italy. You'll have a wonderful time regardless. 

*rainyday
Registered User*

I echo the recommendations for Tuscany. I found there to be a pleasant breeze if you find an elevated location up in the hills a bit, so the heat wasn't too much of a problem. 

*NathanielStarbuck
Registered User*

I'd add my recommendation for Tuscany. Honeymooned there ourselves. 

We stayed in a nice hotel in Siena first, then for the rest of the time we rented a little cottage near Radicondoli.

Loved the hill towns and Siena. Not too mad on Florence. 

*SeamusG
Registered User
Honeymoon*

Had a fantastic 3 week honeymoon last year and perfect holiday after the stress of the wedding! We spent the first week 40mins South of Florence in LaDoccia. Drive up to the villa a bit hairy but breathtaking the view when you wake up in the morning.

[broken link removed]

2nd Week near Murlo near Siena also very pretty but a bit more touristy compared to first week.
www.boscodellaspina.com/

3rd week got a flight to Sicily Catania for €70 return www.meridiana.it/ and it was fine. Stayed in Taormina and Syracuse. 

Overall 1st week was the best place but Italy is great whereever you go.


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*cara K
Amalfi Coast which resort*

I am thinking of going to the Amalfi coast for my holidays this year, however there are are so many options, i.e. Sorrento, Amalfi, Maiori etc.

Can anyone give advice, I am looking for a relaxing holiday, nice food etc, but not too much of a shirt/tie, older crowd place.

Many thanks
Cara K 

*Nelly77
Registered User
Re: Amalfi Coast which resort*

If its older crowd you want to avoid don't go. Just back from sorrento and it full of Old people and flocks of american tourists looking for all things I tal yan! (italian). 
Its over priced and they rip you off, expect to pay a fiver for everything you drink and €8 if you are in one of the few clubs there. Pompei and the Lemon Chello are good though! 

*Spacer*

Sorrento is beautiful and relaxing but alas, as Nelly has pointed out, something of a geriatric home.

Capri and Positano (where the film "Only You" with Marisa Tomei/Robert Downey Jnr was made) are also very beautiful but somewhat more expensive to stay in. If you can get somewhere reasonable, they're an excellent choice.

Chepaer options include Amalfi itself, Minori and Maori(?) all of which are on the coast. They lack the charm of the others though.

I hear great things about Ravello (which I think is a hillside town) although I've never been there myself. 

*Placido
Amalfi Coast*

Just got back from 2 weeks holiday there.

Stayed a week in Sorrento because it was handy for visiting Pompeii/Herculaneum/Vesuvius/Capri, but as the other contributor said its full of Yanks...I mean wall to wall. Its not that pretty a town and is basically a big tourist trap.

Capri was beautiful. I'd consider a holiday there (Anacapri was my personal fave) but as it comes more into season the place just swarms with tourists. Not an easy destination to reach either.

On the rest of the coast I preferred Positano by far. Stayed in a lovely little family run hotel called Villa Gabresi. Double room with terrace looking out over the sea...120 euro per night, and much better value than the exorbitant 155 euro room we had in Sorrento. Be prepared for lots of steps...the place is vertical and you'll be killed by the climb home every night.

Overall I wasn't impressed by Italy. Cote D'Azur is far nicer, and actually cheaper. Italy was such a ripoff...everybody was on the make. 
As for dirt...don't get me started. You think Ireland is dirty? Try Italy!

Whatever you do...don't drive there. The locals are bloody mad on the roads. What is it with Italians that they seem to think they are the only person in existence? You try just walking down the street and they act like you're invisible. They'll walk right into you. No consideration. They like to spread out if there are two of them strolling together, they'll dander along in the center of any narrow footpath, gesticulating their bloody fags around trying to poke out the eye of any unwary bystander. I found it most annoying after a while.

Never going back. 

*Placido
PS*

PS, Ravello consists of a small square, a church, a villa you have to pay 8 euro to get into to see a view thats free 50 m down the footpath. Another ripoff. Forget it.

Amalfi...jam packed with tourists, square, church, shops selling crap souvenirs, and over priced pizza parlours.

After a week of pasta I was craving some variety in my diet! Thank god for Chinese restaurants!


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*bella bella
Getting to Florence, Italy*

Is it true there is no direct flight from Dublin to Florence, Italy?

If so, what's the easiest and most reasonably priced way to get there?

Finally, is Florence worth the trip?  

*Ceist Beag
Frequent poster
Re: Getting to Florence, Italy*

Aer Lingus fly direct to Bologna which isn't too far away or you could fly Ryanair via London to Pisa/Bologna either. As for is it worth it - in my opinion definitely! Beautiful city, a tad pricey but well worth a visit. 

*Spacer*

Aer Ligus fly to Bologna - bus from airport to train station (€4.50) followed by hour long trip train trip on the very efficient to rail network. 

Ryanair fly to Pisa from Stansted. Train journey directly from Pisa airport to Florence takes about 30 minutes.

As for whether it's a place worth going to, definitely! 

*EvilDoctorK*

Florence is most definitely worth the trip

The city has only a small airport which doesn't handle many flights.. If you really want to fly to Florence there is an Italian Airline called "Meridiana" who fly to Florence from Gatwick amongst other places. - Probably fairly expensive though.

www.meridiana.it/en/index.html

Aer Lingus to Bologna is probably the best option really - Bologna to Florence is on one of the main North South train lines in Italy so service is very good. 

*shnaek
Frequent poster*

I spent a week between Florence and Bologna myslef. I flew to Bologna and got the train to Florence. It took about 1.5 hours and cost about €20 return, and there were trains every 2 hours. Both cities are well worth visiting. 

*mary
florence*

route to florence: going in sept. 
cork-gatwick with BMI baby
gatwick - florence with Meridiana

can't wait! 

*bella bella
direct v independent travel*

Thank you all for the brilliant nuggets of information. 

I've checked Aerlingus for Dub-Bologna, return, and also checked out hotels in Florence. Hotelclub.net is showing all their Bologna hotels full for the dates I had in mind. 
Now I wonder if the flight-bus-train-sightsee in Florence- train & bus back to Bologna can be done in a three day trip without it seeming like too much like a whirlwind. 

I notice ebookers (or was it citiescapes) offer city break deals direct to Florence. Overall, I calculate going the direct route would obviously save on time but would cost maybe €200 more for two people than going it alone the Bologna way. 

What to do? What to do? 

*EvilDoctorK
I'd say it's do-able*

Look up your train times on www.bahn.de (I know it's German railways site but it's very good and has timetables for all of europe)

The Aer Lingus flight to Bologna seems to get in to Bologna around 18.30 - Bologna isn't that huge so the transit to the station isnt' that far (would probably be worth shelling out for a taxi).. There's a train at 19.37 which you should have no problem catching and would have you in Florence in time for a (slightly late) dinner ... there are several later trains if you missed that train.

If it's going to save you €200 I'd go for it ... a city break with direct flights is going to involve trasferring planes somewhere en route so won't work out any faster really than the above option. The first day you'd only arrive in time for dinner in Florence but then you'd have 2 full days and most of the third day (flight back to Dublin is late) 

*Ceist Beag
Frequent poster
Re: I'd say it's do-able*

That wouldn't be too much at all bella bella - as the lads mentioned Florence is only an hour from Bologna and the train service is excellent. Florence itself is small enough so 2 full days there should be plenty to get around. As for hotels to stay in - if you want somewhere in a perfect location with a clean but simple room (no breakfast) and great value I'd recommend Hotel Cristina - check out the reviews on it on www.venere.com/ - I'd highly recommend it for value for money. 

*Spacer*

I did this very trip in January. Flew to Bologna on Thursday with Aer Lingus, train to Florence and return on Sunday morning for afternoon flight back to Dublin.

It's a breeze and you won't feel rushed or exhausted. Taxis at Florence train station are plentiful- rarely any queue.

If it's any comfort, the attached link will allow you to see the frequency of the trains. Just insert your estimated times of departure. 

[broken link removed]

*Spacer*

One other thing. If your flight back to Dublin is early, you might, for peace of mind, want to spend the previous night in Bologna.

A good bet is the Starhotel right beside the train station and therefore convenient for the bus back to the airport. 
www.starhotels.it/
It's a very high standard hotel which is relatively cheap because of its location on the periphery of the main centre. The area itself isn't the most salubrious, but it's a short hop to several good restaurants (the hotel staff made some excellent recommendations).

Go for it!


----------



## schoodles (10 Feb 2005)

oh - this brings back fantastic memories - we went to sorrento, Rome and Cinque Terre in May and it was fantastic.... 

Cinque Terre in Northern Italy on the coast is an area which is so beautiful - it is 5 villages which can only be accessed by train.   Walking treks between the 5 villages are spectacular and there is a ferry boat also - [broken link removed]

We stayed in Sorrento - about 15 mins walk from the town - up a hill but with spectacular view - 

WE stayed in Hotel Elios - no frill, budget-end accommodation but with stunning views. is is right next to hotel La tonnarella which we ate in twice. 

We took a day trip to capri and while on the island got a local guy to give us a guided tour by boat around the island - We paid eighty euro for this but it was fantastic.... he stopped whereever we wanted and we jumped off and went for a swim and then back on again... it was wonderful 

Then on the second day we rented a boat (small motor boat from down in sorrento town - for twenty euro an hour I think it was - and took the boat the two of us for the afternoon. H2b Knew about boats but it was just a one engine motor... nothing too taxing. 

rented a car and did the amalfi coast.. 

food was excellent 

we used the lonelyplanet guide and found it invaluable. 

HTH


----------



## Grizzly (10 Feb 2005)

*Italy.*

Have a look at www.thetraveldepartment.ie for interesting tours to Italy. I have used this company 5 times and about to go on no. 6 to Italy.


----------



## finbar (22 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Italy*

Florence

Ryanair flying Dublin to Florence(Pisa) direct from Oct 10th 
flights in Jan .01 cent each way not bad value!


----------



## Sierra (28 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Italy*

I did a package trip to Lake Garda this year I got a terrific price with trips to Venice, Verona, around lake Garda included & an optional trip to the lower Dolomites near Italy as opposed to the higher brento Dolomites nearer Austria. Also included was accom in a four star hotel, breakfast & evening meals & use of the leisure centre. These were the people I used.



They also sometime offer trips to Rome & Sorrento, believe the hotel on that one ain't as good as where I was staying which had indoor & outdoor pool. The hotel they use in this trip is a three star (I think) & is based inland well away from Rome at somewhere called Fugi or something like that.

They also sometimes offer trips just of southern Italy based in Sorrento I think so its worth keeping a continuous eye on their site cause they offer great deals particularly on the shoulder months.

Other good sites for great deals, they are American based so obviously you'd be only going for land only prices are

http://www.vacationstogo.com

http://www.affordabletours.com

They offer a discount of 10% off the going rate I believe. I've used vacationstogo for a tour of western America last year & I found them fine.


----------

